# Nite Hawk Peep sights...



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

They have the little cross pattern instead of a circle.

The factual information on diffraction they provide is entirely false, as stated, but the design still looks interesting. I can see the window seeming to move if one side of the peep interior was illuminated and the other was in shadow, but as far as diffraction changing with the amount of light... bunk... More light might shrink your eye's iris, but... yeah...

Regardless, I was wondering if they could provide a more precise center point while still letting in enough light through the slots so you could kind of get the best of a small peep with the light gathering of a large peep.

Anybody have any direct experience with them? I haven't noticed any problems with my conventional 3/16 g5 metapeep, but I thought it'd be worth asking...

Thanks!


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

ttt


BarneySlayer said:


> They have the little cross pattern instead of a circle.
> 
> The factual information on diffraction they provide is entirely false, as stated, but the design still looks interesting. I can see the window seeming to move if one side of the peep interior was illuminated and the other was in shadow, but as far as diffraction changing with the amount of light... bunk... More light might shrink your eye's iris, but... yeah...
> 
> ...


Yes I've been using them for a few years now. I have shot 3 elk using a size #2 NiteHawk Peep sight. Here's pics of the most recent below...from the Heppner Unit in Oregon. 

It always surprises me that many archers can be so aware that if their peeps slide up or down the string, it makes them shoot high or low. Many archers mark their strings with white-out where the peep is, so they'll know if their peeps have ever moved. Good idea...right? But when you mention the large variability of their big round holed peep sights, they get defensive very quickly... about how they need a great big hole... big enough to see through. I don't care...I don't need to prove it to anyone else...I have all the real proof I need. NiteHawk peep sights have significantly improved my accuracy at 3-D shoots and bow-hunting. I go to at least 4-5 shoots per year. 

I don't know about the diffraction concept, and I've never used a metapeep, but the NiteHawk does seem to allow enough light through, and give me a smaller area to center on, than the previous peeps I've used.

I will say that one time I tried a round peep so small, and while using that peep, I called a bull down into a draw I was in. It was starting to get dark in the evening, and there was still enough light for shooting, but it was even darker down in the draw. So when I drew back on the bull, I couldn't distinguish him through the small round peep, but I would have been able to if I hadn't been down in the dark draw. I tried to guess and shot at him, but missed at 40yds.

With the Nighthawk, I have the smaller hole at the apex of the crosshairs, but I can see through it a lot better due to the crosshairs. Yes it lets more light/visibility through, and I have tested it while in those low light situations...because I had that previous experience of the Bull in the dark draw.

*With all that said...I did have a problem with the NiteHawk one time when it was raining, and I drew back on a spike we'd called in to 15 yds...the peep had filled with water!!!

Fortunately he was close enough that I was able to guess correctly this time, and I bagged him. So here's a warning from my own personal experience regarding my size #2 peep: You should remember to flick the bow string regularly when it's raining to keep the Peep dry!!!*

NiteHawkArchery actually recomends a #3 or #4 size peep for 3D & hunting ( I think-check their website for sure), and the #2 for target competition. But I personally prefer the #2 for all of it. the smaller it gets, the more accurate I get...at least that's what I believe. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

BarneySlayer said:


> They have the little cross pattern instead of a circle.
> 
> The factual information on diffraction they provide is entirely false, as stated, but the design still looks interesting. I can see the window seeming to move if one side of the peep interior was illuminated and the other was in shadow, but as far as diffraction changing with the amount of light... bunk... More light might shrink your eye's iris, but... yeah...
> 
> ...


We are publishing a new video at our web site, www.nitehawkarchery.com It explains the science behind the Nite Hawk peep and how it can guarantee you greater accuracy. It also debunks these notion that a peep can gather light. Hope you will be able to visit our web site.


----------

